# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  some valentines roses

## jimc

these were done on my makergear m2. the vase is done in madesolid pet+. the tops of the roses are white abs and the bottoms in black. i painted those and did some shading with an airbrush.

IMG_2568.jpgIMG_2570.jpg

----------

